# Nailing/Screwing Through Vinyl Siding



## jett

I am a fairly new homeowner and am in a vinyl siding house. I have some very basic questions about installing exterior things (shutters, ornaments, mailbox, etc.) onto my house and therefore, through the vinyl siding. 

How should I go about puncturing the siding in order to secure things to the house? Should I be caulking or sealing the nail/screw holes after the job is done? Do I need to use anchors of any kind? Is there a standard length or gauge of nail/screw to use?

And, even more basically, what's typically under siding? What am I drilling/nailing into?

Thanks for any suggestions, help, and insight.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

jett said:


> How should I go about puncturing the siding in order to secure things to the house?


You can simply use a drill bit that is approximtaly the size of the fastener you plan on using.



jett said:


> Should I be caulking or sealing the nail/screw holes after the job is done?


Unless you 'oversize' the hole or there is some kind of running water near it, you don't need to worry about this. However, it is always good to just be safe and use a UV-rated (Won't discolor or breakdown in sunlight)...clear silicone. 



jett said:


> Do I need to use anchors of any kind? Is there a standard length or gauge of nail/screw to use?


Always use some kind of weather resistant fastener (screw). These could be: Stainless steel, galvanized, ceramic coated, brass, or other appropriately labeled....
You don't need any fancy anchors, unless you were attaching something heavy...and that is a whole 'nother discussion...
You need to use a fastener that is long enough to penetrate into the home's sheathing or it's framing structure (dependant on the weight or use of the item being attached) That means you may have to go through a layer of rigid foam siding and old siding before you hit the sheathing itself. Generally, you are talking 2" or greater...



jett said:


> And, even more basically, what's typically under siding? What am I drilling/nailing into?


Generally, there is a layer of 1/2" rigid foam (Extruded polystyrene -XPS), then a layer of house wrap (paper thickness), then, hopefully only 'one' layer of actual wood type (or other) siding (about 3/4") and then the house's exterior sheathing or backer boards (3/4") which is attached to the framing members themselves....
Again, you can simply attach into the sheathing and that will generally suffice for your standard mailboxes, shutters, ornaments and other medium weight items....


----------



## jett

Great, thanks for all the good info. This will help me out a lot--thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## handy man88

Using a UV resistant caulk is the best method to protect holes, but many people also use plumber's putty if the hole is too large.


----------



## Jibu

*15 lbs = Too much weight?*

Is 15 pounds too much weight (or is this normal) for a mailbox that I would like to screw onto the vinyl siding by my front door? I just don't want it to rip the vinyl right off of the wall...

I have the mailbox but no mounting screws/equipment, so I still need to figure out what exactly to use to attach the mailbox to the vinyl siding...

Thanks in advance to any responses.


----------



## Probender

You can't attatch anything directly to the vinyl siding. Find a seam. Stick your fingers into the seam and pull down on the outside peice until it unlocks. They do make a zip lock tool for this you can buy at a box store for less than 10 bucks. Once the siding is loose check for underlayment. If it's solid wood you can attatch something about anyplace. If it's foam, find a stud and attatch to it.
Relock the siding after marking the studs. Drill holes 1/4 inch larger than they screws you plan on using. The siding has to be able to move and using holes the same size as screws restricts the movement and can cause buckling in hot weather especially if you use more than one screw in a peice of siding.
When attaching an object don't bind the siding. 
I did it this way for 30 years and never had any problems. I've fixed a lot of siding that homeowners improperly installed things to it.


----------



## UpComingBuilder

If i ever own a home someday whats the best siding that lasts the longest and stays looking fairly new?

Like vinyl the best, wood paneling, weird looking shim siding?

I'm guessing the vinyl because if it ever gets dirty it would probably be easy cleaning it with a pressure washer. We have wood paneling, and when we pressure wash it, it seems to take a pretty long time to get all the stains out..


----------



## Wildie

Vinyl siding will not not support much weight! A 15 lb. mail box is too much!

In the past, what I have done, is drill a 5/8" hole where the screw is to be placed. Drill in until solid wood is encountered. Drill with a spade bit!
Then measure the depth of the hole!
Cut a piece of 1/2" copper pipe the same length as the depth of the hole! This is used to form a sleeve that will support whatever it is to be hung!
After slipping the sleeve in the hole, caulk it all around to block any moisture!
Then, using a screw of suitable length, fasten whatever to the wall.
The sleeve will prevent the vinyl siding from being compressed by the screw!


----------

